# tabelle fixieren - aber wie ?



## electrique (10. August 2004)

hallo - ich habe hier schon gesucht,aber noch keine antwort gefunden ...

ich habe folgende frage - ich hab`in photoshop ein design erstellt - dasganze dann mit image-ready gesliced und exportiert...
öffne ich die html-fatei allerdings in dreamweaver und schreibe in dir tabellen,sprenge ich diese ....

wie kann ich diese tabellen "fixieren " ?

vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe !

electrique


----------



## electrique (10. August 2004)

okay - hat sich erledigt - ich habe allesrichtig gemacht-nur leider mit einem ohne lehrzeichen durchgeschriebenen text getestet,sodaß der tabelle nichts anderes übrig blieb,als zu explodieren 

electrique


----------

